# CLOSED



## Aali (Dec 17, 2015)

Nope

We're done here

Thought we could all be civil 

But I was wrong

We're done here


----------



## Llust (Dec 17, 2015)

overly defensive feminists are p annoying
bring on the hate and bs


----------



## Aali (Dec 17, 2015)

mimihime said:


> overly defensive feminists are p annoying
> bring on the hate and bs



Nah, this is a hate free zone. Also, I agree with you.


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 17, 2015)

Eggnog is disgusting.
So are peppermint candies.


----------



## seliph (Dec 17, 2015)

Star Wars more like Boring Wars haha am i right


----------



## pillow bunny (Dec 17, 2015)

I... well, I think that murder isn't cool and that innocent block people don't deserve to die just because they're black. I'm against racism and sexism, and I don't want Donald Trump to be the next POTUS. Oh, and imo rape isn't very nice either.

I know I'm going to get tons of flame for this but... it's the truth.


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 17, 2015)

jinico said:


> Star Wars more like Boring Wars haha am i right



I remember watching one of the movies as a kid, being obsessed with it for like a week (to the point of asking for a Darth Vader helmet and lightsaber for my birthday or something) and then...never caring again.


----------



## pillow bunny (Dec 17, 2015)

*black... sorry guys, I didn't mean to oppress you D: brb checking my privilege


----------



## Beardo (Dec 17, 2015)

Trigger warnings are annoying and unnecessary. If you see a post that has the word cutting, is it going to cause you to relapse? When you read something that mentions something "triggering" just stop reading.


----------



## seliph (Dec 17, 2015)

innerutopia said:


> I remember watching one of the movies as a kid, being obsessed with it for like a week (to the point of asking for a Darth Vader helmet and lightsaber for my birthday or something) and then...never caring again.



I tried to get into it and I just didn't care about it at all.
Same with Harry Potter.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 17, 2015)

wait what what is this someone pls explain thx bru


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 17, 2015)

Overly sensitive people need to chill the f out. Seriously, stop whining and crying about _anything_ anyone says because it "offends" you. Nobody cares.


----------



## Llust (Dec 17, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Overly sensitive people need to chill the f out. Seriously, stop whining and crying about _anything_ anyone says because it "offends" you. Nobody cares.



all spoiled rich people and edgy middle school kids must read this ^


----------



## Mariah (Dec 18, 2015)

I think drag queens are really ugly.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 18, 2015)

Hash browns are disgusting and a sin.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 18, 2015)

Communism is good


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 18, 2015)

milk is disgusting


----------



## Capella (Dec 18, 2015)

Threads like these always go downhill and get locked....just saying 



pillow bunny said:


> *black... sorry guys, I didn't mean to oppress you D: brb checking my privilege



Woah........dude make a joke like that again. You are so hilarious and original and funny? I wish I could be a jokester like you.


----------



## tae (Dec 18, 2015)

cheese is ****ing nasty.
milk is too.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 18, 2015)

anyone who likes red velvet anything should have their tongue burned off


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 18, 2015)

I hate meat, american food, and I love fruits and veggies to death and tea oooooooooo

I dont like the fats ans sugars americans add to their food I like whole fruits and veggies and not drenched in sauce


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 18, 2015)

Pumpkin spice cappuccinos are GROOOSSSSS


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 18, 2015)

American cheese is my favorite cheese, and it's not even cheese.... like tbh I know it's disgusting and I still love it... also I really wish women just stayed as housewives and didn't have to get jobs... I rather be home doing laundry and being a professional baby cannon... and naked cats are the best, like every wrinkle is so precious. Pugs are cute in pictures but totally horrible and disgusting in real life...


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 18, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Trigger warnings are annoying and unnecessary. If you see a post that has the word cutting, is it going to cause you to relapse? When you read something that mentions something "triggering" just stop reading.



I agree. I mean, I can understand a trigger warning for flashing images or extremely gory things, but some people take trigger warnings way too far. 
"TW Breathing"
"TW Clouds"
"TW the color purple"
Like seriously? If clouds are seriously causing someone to have a panic attack, they need to get help. How do they function in the outside world?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 18, 2015)

Twisterheart said:


> I agree. I mean, I can understand a trigger warning for flashing images or extremely gory things, but some people take trigger warnings way too far.
> "TW Breathing"
> "TW Clouds"
> "TW the color purple"
> Like seriously? If clouds are seriously causing someone to have a panic attack, they need to get help. How do they function in the outside world?



I remember on tumblr when people were making posts the same color as the backdrop so they were transparent and floating and looked awesome people were asking for tw's for them because they "didn't expect to see something floating" like what?


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm pro Donald trump


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 18, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I remember on tumblr when people were making posts the same color as the backdrop so they were transparent and floating and looked awesome people were asking for tw's for them because they "didn't expect to see something floating" like what?



I remember that too. I think they were calling it "tw blue space" or something. I always thought it was stupid


----------



## Luxsama (Dec 18, 2015)

snapchat is useless and stupid


----------



## Mariah (Dec 18, 2015)

> #tokophobia / #pregnancy
> #ant / #anthill
> #raw meat / #rare meat
> #alien abduction / #aliens



I don't get it. Do they scream when they see a pregnant woman walking around or something?
Do they burst into tears at the sight of an anthill? You can't really avoid those.
Raw meat? 
Aliens? I guess that could be like a fear or something...but is a trigger warning necessary?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 18, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I don't get it. Do they scream when they see a pregnant woman walking around or something?
> Do they burst into tears at the sight of an anthill? You can't really avoid those.
> Raw meat?
> Aliens? I guess that could be like a fear or something...but is a trigger warning necessary?



Raw meat used to disgust me at the super market but then I started imagining it at human meat and somehow it made it better in my mind.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 18, 2015)

You say black, I say white, you say bark, I say bite, you say shark, I say hey man, Jaws was never my scene, and I don't like Star Wars. You say Rolls, I say Royce, you say God, give me a choice, you say Lord, I say Christ, I don't believe in Peter Pan, Frankenstein or Superman. You say coke, I say caine, you say John, I say Wayne, hot dog, I say cool it man, I don't wanna be the President of America. You say smile, I say cheese, Cartier? I say please, income tax, I say Jesus, I don't wanna be a candidate for Vietnam or Watergate...


----------



## Radda (Dec 18, 2015)

I hate my "best friend" so much.ive known her since the middle of last year and I do like her but at the same time hate her.Shes really loud and her voice sounds like a fire siren,when her dad buys her Burger King she peels at it and eats it slowly.Then her hands get all greasy and she touches me with them.During PE she like takes a dump or coyotes and never washed her hands and touches me too.Her hairs really tough and not soft not clean.And then I tell myself to not judge based on looks.Guess what?I do anyways.

Also I touched this woman today and my hands smelled of feces,sweat and perfume from one touch.I don't know why people hug her.And sorry if my grammars bad,it's 2am for a reason

EDIT: MAYBE ITS NOT A UNPOPULAR OPINION BUT 
I hate people who are depressed and complain about it and act hecka emo.I swear to god if you wanna be a little ***** about this do it somewhere else.Theres hotlines 4 u if you also want to rant and complain about that ****,other wise don't **** up the forums with your suicidal talk cuz no one wants to talk to those kinda people.


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 18, 2015)

On the topic of trigger warnings...to be fair, some triggers are legitimate and can seriously drive people into panic attacks. Gory images, graphic depictions of sexual assault, etc. So I don't think it's cool to dismiss the entire concept of trigger warnings, 
However...

There's this one chick I follow on Tumblr (for some reason) who tags EVERYTHING with trigger warnings, including any posts in ALL CAPS LIKE THIS because apparently it reminds people of yelling and yelling causes panic attacks. And that's just dumb.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2015)

I have left opinions, I don't like new music a whole lot, Beyonce is bad and idk why like everyone and their mother think she is a goddess or whatever..

I enjoy silent movies a lot.

I don't want kids

I don't like raisins or broccoli they should be eradicated tbh.

I don't shave other than when my armpit hair gets too long.


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 18, 2015)

innerutopia said:


> On the topic of trigger warnings...to be fair, some triggers are legitimate and can seriously drive people into panic attacks. Gory images, graphic depictions of sexual assault, etc. So I don't think it's cool to dismiss the entire concept of trigger warnings,
> However...
> 
> There's this one chick I follow on Tumblr (for some reason) who tags EVERYTHING with trigger warnings, including any posts in ALL CAPS LIKE THIS because apparently it reminds people of yelling and yelling causes panic attacks. And that's just dumb.


Today I saw a trigger warning for minions.

_Minions_.


----------



## Athera (Dec 18, 2015)

tbh the sight of those yellow things send me into panic sometimes i swear hahaha


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 18, 2015)

As for more unpopular opinions, I really don't like the Super Smash Bros series. I understand why people enjoy it and I like watching my friends play, but I have no interest in playing it myself.


----------



## shannenenen (Dec 18, 2015)

I've never seen Star Wars. I know everything about it by now and tbh I just think the whole series is kind of lame. I can really appreciate it for its universe (SO MUCH WORLDBUILDING WENT INTO THAT AND AS A WRITER THAT'S ACTUALLY REALLY INCREDIBLE), but I find the plot and the character arcs extremely plain. It may be a classic, but I need more interesting characters.

I hate fruit. The textures are weird and I don't even like how some fruits taste. Smoothies are nice though.

Idk if this is an unpopular opinion around here but most people I know really hate those old crappy TV specials like Rudolph. But I love it, I love all of them!

I love the Zelda universe but I don't like the gameplay and think the game gets boring pretty quickly.

Percy Jackson is one of the worst book series I have ever read. Heroes of Olympus was even worse.


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 18, 2015)

shannenenen said:


> Idk if this is an unpopular opinion around here but most people I know really hate those old crappy TV specials like Rudolph. But I love it, I love all of them!



I LOVE those classic Christmas specials! The claymation Rudolph is one of my absolute favourites, and I _must_ watch the Charlie Brown special every single year!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2015)

Also Tarantino films are just meh and he's hardly original.

M*A*S*H is the best tv series ever.

I don't get the thing with superhero comics.

Also I agree with whoever above Star Wars is way too overhyped even if it might be pop culture.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2015)

shannenenen said:


> I've never seen Star Wars. I know everything about it by now and tbh I just think the whole series is kind of lame. I can really appreciate it for its universe (SO MUCH WORLDBUILDING WENT INTO THAT AND AS A WRITER THAT'S ACTUALLY REALLY INCREDIBLE), but I find the plot and the character arcs extremely plain. It may be a classic, but I need more interesting characters.
> 
> I hate fruit. The textures are weird and I don't even like how some fruits taste. Smoothies are nice though.
> 
> ...



I've never seen Star Wars either however I know quite some stuff about it and yesterday I watched my first star wars movie ever (the force awakens)

- - - Post Merge - - -

and, Krispy Kreme is disgusting.


----------



## piichinu (Dec 18, 2015)

Twisterheart said:


> Today I saw a trigger warning for minions.
> 
> _Minions_.



a reasonable trigger


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Dec 18, 2015)

Jar Jar Binks isn't a bad character. I really like him.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 18, 2015)

nerdatheart9490 said:


> Jar Jar Binks isn't a bad character. I really like him.



Meesa wishin' you a Merry Christmas!



Spoiler: Celebration Feast


----------



## Aali (Dec 18, 2015)

This has just turned into an Star wars thread XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh god everyone talking about Star Wars, it hurts my soul


----------



## radical6 (Dec 18, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Trigger warnings are annoying and unnecessary. If you see a post that has the word cutting, is it going to cause you to relapse? When you read something that mentions something "triggering" just stop reading.



jeez sorry i cant handle pictures or videos of child sexual abuse without getting flashbacks of my abuse 
yes it will cause me to relapse 
when im watching a movie i cant just close my eyes or walk out before it comes if there is no warning
lol k


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 18, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> American cheese is my favorite cheese, and it's not even cheese.... like tbh I know it's disgusting and I still love it...



I really love miracle whip. I tried hellmann's but it's just not as good. I prefer the tangy taste that miracle whip provides. I know it's not real mayo and it's disgusting but whatever man.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Radda said:


> EDIT: MAYBE ITS NOT A UNPOPULAR OPINION BUT
> I hate people who are depressed and complain about it and act hecka emo.I swear to god if you wanna be a little ***** about this do it somewhere else.Theres hotlines 4 u if you also want to rant and complain about that ****,other wise don't **** up the forums with your suicidal talk cuz no one wants to talk to those kinda people.



Usually the people that express their "depression" are't actually depressed and are just doing it for attention. 
Not always, but usually.


----------



## yukikotobuki (Dec 18, 2015)

A lot of what has been said in this thread worries me about ppl


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2015)

i hate minions


----------



## tae (Dec 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> i hate minions



i wish this wasnt an unpopular opinion. 

i ****ing despise minions they are so annoying.


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2015)

taesaek said:


> i wish this wasnt an unpopular opinion.
> 
> i ****ing despise minions they are so annoying.



one of my old friends was obsessed with them ugh

good thing i left that school last year


----------



## tae (Dec 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> one of my old friends was obsessed with them ugh
> 
> good thing i left that school last year



my boyfriend loves them.
and i want to slap him every time he plays their stupid ringtones and crap.


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2015)

taesaek said:


> my boyfriend loves them.
> and i want to slap him every time he plays their stupid ringtones and crap.



i feel bad for you
nobody in my family likes minions so

also I was fORCED to watch the minion movie with my cousins. they wouldn't shut up because they wanted me to so i did

it was the worst hour of my life


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2015)

I don't mind Minions, however Teletubbies are horrendous nightmarish things. remember them?


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I don't mind Minions, however Teletubbies are horrendous nightmarish things. remember them?



ugh yes. i watched it with my brother and i had nightmares


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2015)

taesaek said:


> my boyfriend loves them.
> and i want to slap him every time he plays their stupid ringtones and crap.



poor you omg if i had a partner who was that obsessed i'd slap em hard hah ;;

but ya minions are crap and yes teletubbies is nightmares all along especially that baby sun and those creepy showers ugh


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Dec 18, 2015)

I'll be surprised if there are no Minions in the new Star Wars movie, they advertize about the same amount. The star wars droid oranges can fight the minion bananas... in the underworld far from my eyes please... Oh and hey since this is an unpopular opinion thread I'm gonna say it: I'm not gonna see Force Unleashed in theaters... but I AM gonna see Deadpool in theaters... I just been waiting longer for it....

Edit: Made it seem like I'd seen the new star wars and knew for a fact there were no minions in it.
My bad.


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 18, 2015)

michael jackson was good, but not AS GOOD as people seem to think he was.
i hate medieval ambientation.
music isn't going to sht. Every decade had its shtty music and its cool music, even THIS decade.
not reading books doesn't make you a peasant. Education can be reached through many ways, and via books isn't the only valid one.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2015)

medieval folk music is bad.


----------



## seliph (Dec 18, 2015)

Azabache said:


> music isn't going to sht. Every decade had its shtty music and its cool music, even THIS decade.



screams this at the top of my lungs



Shimmer said:


> Usually the people that express their "depression" are't actually depressed and are just doing it for attention.
> Not always, but usually.



Who are you to say they aren't actually depressed though? Like how do you know that...


----------



## radioloves (Dec 18, 2015)

I really dislike the smell of farts and public washrooms

I really want to finish my schooling, can't wait to die


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Dec 18, 2015)

The Star Wars prequels aren't THAT bad. There are plenty of movies that are worse, but considered "classics".


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Dec 18, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> I don't mind Minions, however Teletubbies are horrendous nightmarish things. remember them?



I don't know. Those Teletubbies would put me in a weird trance. I couldn't stop watching it. I was hypnotized.

Minions don't bother me at all.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hate it when Adam Sandler talks like a baby. Billy Madison was the most annoying movie ever. He talked like a baby throughout the entire show.


----------



## JellofishXD (Dec 18, 2015)

I HATE HATE HATE dan and phil


----------



## seliph (Dec 18, 2015)

tyler oakley is an annoying pos


----------



## Contessa (Dec 18, 2015)

Star Wars isn't even good. I don't get the hype about youtubers (like as previously mentioned Dan and Phil). People need to calm down and stop being so sensitive.


----------



## Zane (Dec 18, 2015)

jinico said:


> tyler oakley is an annoying pos



i constantly get him as a recommended blog on tumblr and it just makes me wonder where did i go wrong..........


----------



## cornimer (Dec 18, 2015)

Any type of salad dressing is disgusting.  I can only eat salad plain.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 18, 2015)

Niemyx said:


> I really dislike the smell of farts and public washrooms
> 
> I really want to finish my schooling, can't wait to die



how is any of this unpopular in any way.

I can't stand the Star Wars series plz stop


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Dec 18, 2015)

Amy Schumer isn't funny.
I could never get into Doctor Who. Or Harry Potter
And, since it seems to be an unpopular opinion on this thread, I love Star Wars.  (not trying to start an argument, but someone needed to balance out the SW hate with some love)


----------



## Aali (Dec 18, 2015)

It seems like so many people hate babies

Babies are cute man come on


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 18, 2015)

Okay, maybe this isn't unpopular
-I'm not a fan of people who are depressed and constantly saying things like "I always ruin everything" and "I want to die" or whatever. It's pretty negative.
-I really don't like cucumbers
-Babies annoy meeee
-I think beauty and makeup YouTube channels are stupid


----------



## Aali (Dec 18, 2015)

Cucumbers taste fine to me, but they disturb me

You are a veggie

But you taste like water


What are you, green demon?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 18, 2015)

I like biting Hubba Bubba Bubble Tape gum at the center instead of breaking off pieces of gum.


----------



## Matramix (Dec 18, 2015)

I think John Green is a boring author. I tried so hard to read Looking for Alaska and The Fault in Our Stars but really just never got into them..


----------



## Aali (Dec 18, 2015)

Taylor Swift is not as great as her rabid fans make her out to be


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 18, 2015)

Americans in general are dumb compared to people from other developed countries. This doesn't even belong in the unpopular opinions thread because it's a fact.


----------



## Aali (Dec 18, 2015)

Everyone on here freaking out over Undertale scares me. It's like the new FNAF but 30x worse. I mean, the game is great but please don't let it take over your life. I can see using it in your profile pic or your sig, but posting about it everywhere is a bit much


----------



## Albuns (Dec 18, 2015)

I don't like people who shame themselves in front of other people. It's one thing to be pessimistic, but that doesn't mean you can just say you're the scum of the Earth.


----------



## Aali (Dec 18, 2015)

*I HATE IT WHEN SKINNY PEOPLE CALL THEMSELVES FAT!* It just............. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## kayleee (Dec 18, 2015)

I hate redneck gun fanatics


----------



## inkling (Dec 18, 2015)

Radda said:


> I hate my "best friend" so much.ive known her since the middle of last year and I do like her but at the same time hate her.Shes really loud and her voice sounds like a fire siren,when her dad buys her Burger King she peels at it and eats it slowly.Then her hands get all greasy and she touches me with them.During PE she like takes a dump or coyotes and never washed her hands and touches me too.Her hairs really tough and not soft not clean.And then I tell myself to not judge based on looks.Guess what?I do anyways.
> 
> 
> EDIT: MAYBE ITS NOT A UNPOPULAR OPINION BUT
> I hate people who are depressed and complain about it and act hecka emo.I swear to god if you wanna be a little ***** about this do it somewhere else.Theres hotlines 4 u if you also want to rant and complain about that ****,other wise don't **** up the forums with your suicidal talk cuz no one wants to talk to those kinda people.



this is literally why this thread should close and why trigger warnings exist. You won't know what bad feels like till you feel it. You don't care unless you're going through it. And when you go through it.. eventually..you won't know where to start or how to deal that you will become so f'ed up nobody will want to deal with you. You will become a loud and obnoxious person one day and you'll take all your nasty feelings and pretend they belong to others and dump them on the worlld instead of expressing them in a more humane manner

and thats my unpopular opinion. That I hate stupid people.


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 18, 2015)

Star Wars is beyond awful 
Minions are disgusting
Taylor Swift and Ariana Grande are terrible
and uh 
screw Hunger Games


----------



## Beardo (Dec 18, 2015)

I hate the word positivity


----------



## boujee (Dec 18, 2015)

some Japanese rap

I seen like one video, he sounded so chill but then he started rapping like he was from the 90s


----------



## Matramix (Dec 18, 2015)

I wish Adele never made a "comeback". I just really don't like her new songs whatsoever.


----------



## inkling (Dec 18, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I really love miracle whip. I tried hellmann's but it's just not as good. I prefer the tangy taste that miracle whip provides. I know it's not real mayo and it's disgusting but whatever man.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



wtf that is extremely ignorant and harmful. I hope you know suicide is one of the highest rates of death in the usa.

and people that are depressed or have personality disorders are usually constantly crying for help in many different ways before they begin to isolate themselves and push people away. even then some come off as super likable and friendly and obnoxious. Look I know life isn't easy for anybody but people need to think hard and have patience for "negative" people. Life isn't all sunshines roses or steady pace and predictable. Try and have patience even if you don't understand it. I mean, I don;t even know what to say really... just like omg


----------



## seliph (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm not a fan of all these people ****ting on common depression symptoms and other mental issues like what is wrong with yall???


----------



## boujee (Dec 18, 2015)

Cause it's sometimes hard to decipher people who are actually depress and people who just use it for attention, such as going on Webmed and self diagnosing cause you're stress then going to the doctors.


But to go back on topic 
Fake gold teeth, thinking of tyga ugly ass-


----------



## inkling (Dec 18, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Cause it's sometimes hard to decipher people who are actually depress and people who just use it for attention, such as going on Webmed and self diagnosing cause you're stress then going to the doctors.
> 
> 
> But to go back on topic
> Fake gold teeth, thinking of tyga ugly ass-



Hello, logic! If somebody has to go out of their way to pretend bc they want/need attention then they have a problem already. Like seriously? And you know what I used to work for a place where people came to talk and its a very structured environment and its not meant to replace family/friends though unfortunately many people have nobody to turn to or talk to. Like somebody already mentioned suicide hotlines and many eople actually due rely on those for a daily bases but its not an unlimited thing. its also not meant to replace a doctor.


----------



## boujee (Dec 18, 2015)

lol there's a difference between reality and the Internet


----------



## seliph (Dec 18, 2015)

You shouldn't just assume someone's self-diagnosed or that they're "faking for attention" though like that's rude af

And another unpopular thing: fish are underrated as hell and they're such cool pets, shout out to fish


----------



## boujee (Dec 18, 2015)

Im pretty sure I can figure out whether someone actually has it than "life is so hard bloo bloo"

I judge before I know bby


----------



## inkling (Dec 18, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> lol there's a difference between reality and the Internet



ya some people just don't see reality..they see what makes see in their world. In their tiny little world...


----------



## seliph (Dec 18, 2015)

Because everyone with depression expresses their feelings the exact same way! What do you mean symptoms and reactions differ between people? That's some grade-a bull****.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 18, 2015)

All of this talk about depression is making me feel depressed. Can we go back to arguing about Star Wars?


----------



## inkling (Dec 18, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Im pretty sure I can figure out whether someone actually has it than "life is so hard bloo bloo"
> 
> I judge before I know bby


 no, you can't thats the point. is that even now i have no clue about you. you could be saying all this crap bc of your own trauma. like nobody has a clue.


----------



## boujee (Dec 18, 2015)

jinico said:


> Because everyone with depression expresses their feelings the exact same way! What do you mean symptoms and reactions differ between people? That's some grade-a bull****.




lol what are you even talking about


----------



## Nayab (Dec 18, 2015)

My unpopular opinion: reading this thread is a moderately effective way to identify the dregs of humanity.


----------



## boujee (Dec 18, 2015)

inkling said:


> no, you can't thats the point. is that even now i have no clue about you. you could be saying all this crap bc of your own trauma. like nobody has a clue.




and you're judging me base upon not knowing me for I can be spewing bullsht


----------



## seliph (Dec 18, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> All of this talk about depression is making me feel depressed. Can we go back to arguing about Star Wars?



I feel like Star Wars has been overmentioned

Star Trek however, is also very boring.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> lol what are you even talking about



That "determining" whether someone has depression or not based on the way they act online is 100% not gonna work


----------



## inkling (Dec 18, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> and you're judging me base upon not knowing me for I can be spewing bullsht



actaully I didnt judge you at all. thats the piint. I just said I have no clue about you lol..can you read?


----------



## Aali (Dec 18, 2015)

Ok everyone let's not freak out over this one opinion, k?


----------



## boujee (Dec 18, 2015)

So anyways 
Self diagnose is bull sht and I will not give out asspats for it.


Imvu credits are expensive

- - - Post Merge - - -



inkling said:


> actaully I didnt judge you at all. thats the piint. I just said I have no clue about you lol..can you read?




I read 
Not sure if sure if you did but okay ma'am


----------



## inkling (Dec 18, 2015)

its not one opinion its stated over and over again "I hate depressed people" "I hate negative people". Its so off topic. Thats not even an unpopular opinion. And also its disgusting considering suicide rates


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2015)

guys stop arguing or this will get locked :/


----------



## boujee (Dec 18, 2015)

jinico said:


> I feel like Star Wars has been overmentioned
> 
> Star Trek however, is also very boring.
> 
> ...



Me and you are two completely different people 
What I can determine out of people is completely different from how you do things.


----------



## inkling (Dec 18, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> So anyways
> Self diagnose is bull sht and I will not give out asspats for it.
> 
> 
> ...



okay good job. I'll give you a sticker. also ill never talk to you again.


----------



## seliph (Dec 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> guys stop arguing or this will get locked :/


Just like every other unpopular opinion thread lol



Gamzee said:


> Me and you are two completely different people
> What I can determine out of people is completely different from how you do things.


Oh sorry I forgot you're all-knowing or whatever

Anyways
I bet these gift box collectible things are cuter than what's inside them tbh


----------



## boujee (Dec 18, 2015)

Bye boo 
Try not to take anyone seriously here next time 
Pretty sure their opinion wasn't towards depressed people who suicidal but you do you


----------



## inkling (Dec 18, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Bye boo
> Try not to take anyone seriously here next time
> Pretty sure their opinion wasn't towards depressed people who suicidal but you do you



ya thats what I do *kisses* *winks*


----------



## Nayab (Dec 18, 2015)

Moving on, guys who "low ride" with their pants halfway to their knees look like total idiots. Whoever started this fashion trend ought to be [REDACTED] into the [REDACTED] and [REDACTED].


----------



## boujee (Dec 18, 2015)

jinico said:


> Just like every other unpopular opinion thread lol
> 
> 
> Oh sorry I forgot you're all-knowing or whatever
> ...



God-complex 
Queen 
Whatever you want to use


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 18, 2015)

lol nobody can never have a opinion without team butt hurt making there input ctfu


----------



## inkling (Dec 18, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> lol nobody can never have a opinion without team butt hurt making there input ctfu



ooo somebody sounds butt hurt...


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 18, 2015)

inkling said:


> ooo somebody sounds butt hurt...




Not compared to the person breaking their neck to prove a point :*


----------



## seliph (Dec 18, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> lol nobody can never have a opinion without team butt hurt making there input ctfu



you say that all the time yet no one can disagree with gamzee without you butting in with this same lame retort hm


----------



## inkling (Dec 18, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> Not compared to the person breaking their neck to prove a point :*


 at least i have something real to say. im not pretending to be real like you and your dumbass avi friend over there

edit:
people that care about stuff you know like to prove a point. I mean if i didnt care would i be here. would i even bring it up? like youre dumb, just dumb.


----------



## Nayab (Dec 18, 2015)

The irony of the last few messages is amusing.


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 18, 2015)

inkling said:


> at least i have something real to say. im not pretending to be real like you and your dumbass avi friend over there




Oh that's what's up


----------



## boujee (Dec 18, 2015)

Idk
I don't think someone who's really depressed will state how they're so depress or even spread their depression on the Internet.
I'm depressed and I hardly have the energy to be on here or even "argue back and fourth" with people who think they know more than me just because you got triggered.

The majority of the people who are on the Internet fake their mental illness, there's probably a handful but the majority claims to be part of that subset so it's ultimately meaningless.


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 18, 2015)

jinico said:


> you say that all the time yet no one can disagree with gamzee without you butting in with this same lame retort hm




Same goes to you with tae so what's your point?

- - - Post Merge - - -



inkling said:


> at least i have something real to say. im not pretending to be real like you and your dumbass avi friend over there
> 
> edit:
> people that care about stuff you know like to prove a point. I mean if i didnt care would i be here. would i even bring it up? like youre dumb, just dumb.




?????? Ok


----------



## inkling (Dec 18, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Idk
> I don't think someone who's really depressed will state how they're so depress or even spread their depression on the Internet.
> I'm depressed and I hardly have the energy to be on here or even "argue back and fourth" with people who think they know more than me just because you got triggered.
> 
> The majority of the people who are on the Internet fake their mental illness, there's probably a handful but the majority claims to be part of that subset so it's ultimately meaningless.



well, now we're getting somewhere...


----------



## boujee (Dec 18, 2015)

I been was saying that if you read.
We wouldn't be doing this right now.
Just played yourself.


But to the thread 
Fire emblem sucks. I wasted 30 dollars and I didn't even process through without half-Assing.
It's like Pokemon Omega ruby


----------



## inkling (Dec 18, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I been was saying that if you read.
> We wouldn't be doing this right now.
> Just played yourself.
> 
> ...




hehehe, ill let you have that ;p


welllllll, um i love smoking cigs


----------



## seliph (Dec 18, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Idk
> I don't think someone who's really depressed will state how they're so depress or even spread their depression on the Internet.
> I'm depressed and I hardly have the energy to be on here or even "argue back and fourth" with people who think they know more than me just because you got triggered.
> 
> The majority of the people who are on the Internet fake their mental illness, there's probably a handful but the majority claims to be part of that subset so it's ultimately meaningless.


A lot of people talk about their depression/other issues online because they have no one to talk to about it irl. That doesn't mean they're faking it.



Sugilite said:


> Same goes to you with tae so what's your point?


Not really? We're hardly even in the same threads anymore, let alone at the same time. And if one of us does come in to aid the other it's usually with a point that hasn't been made, not just uselessly calling people butthurt tumblrinas

- - - Post Merge - - -

And to add to the thread:

Bucket hats are the ugliest ****ing things in the world and I wanna fight whoever thought they were fashionable in the first place


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 18, 2015)

I didn't called anyone a "tumbliran" but if that's your mindset then that's on you 
I know what I meant so it is what it is and that's what's up

Anywhore, my bff does his eyebrows way better then mines and we use the same exact makeup products.


----------



## seliph (Dec 18, 2015)

Maybe I confused you with someone else on that tumblr bit idk
But it's basically the same thing, someone says "I disagree" and the common thing hurled out is "butthurt" or "tumblrina" or "sjw"


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 18, 2015)

I don't really mess with tumblr anymore, once I heard about the "littles" I left 
I guess the mind set of tumblr is like " if you don't agree with me or accept me" then you're trash and here's why


----------



## boujee (Dec 18, 2015)

jinico said:


> A lot of people talk about their depression/other issues online because they have no one to talk to about it irl. That doesn't mean they're faking it.
> 
> 
> Not really? We're hardly even in the same threads anymore, let alone at the same time. And if one of us does come in to aid the other it's usually with a point that hasn't been made, not just uselessly calling people butthurt tumblrinas
> ...





True but that also adds back to my point in figuring out who's really depressed or not. Someone who is depressed can do that while someone who isn't can also do that. That's the power of the Internet and what I believe shimmer was saying. What *** up person wouldn't care about people who try or even committed suicide? That'll be pretty *** up. Inkling mentioned knowing some people in real life who has depression which is really different than someone you know on the Internet. You're face to face with the problem and can witness it not hearing constant "I want to die" sht and expect me to give you a asspat. Get the *** up and do something.


----------



## seliph (Dec 18, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> True but that also adds back to my point in figuring out who's really depressed or not. Someone who is depressed can do that while someone who isn't can also do that. That's the power of the Internet and what I believe shimmer was saying. What *** up person wouldn't care about people who try or even committed suicide? That'll be pretty *** up. Inkling mentioned knowing some people in real life who has depression which is really different than someone you know on the Internet. You're face to face with the problem and can witness it not hearing constant "I want to die" sht and expect me to give you a asspat. Get the *** up and do something.



I was ok with you til the last bit. Depression can cripple you so much both mentally and physically, not everyone can just "get the **** up and do something", especially if your family has a negative affect on you as well


----------



## inkling (Dec 18, 2015)

But it's difficult to know who's depressed irl for real too. mental illness is not cool. its already a huge stigma in our society.


----------



## boujee (Dec 18, 2015)

jinico said:


> I was ok with you til the last bit. Depression can cripple you so much both mentally and physically, not everyone can just "get the **** up and do something", especially if your family has a negative affect on you as well




Yes it sounds distasteful but it's true.
Actually, with depression, being inactive makes it worse. The best way to deal with it is to get up and force yourself to do something, even if you don't feel like it. It's kinda like how your teachers will preach about changing your mindset and you're like gtfo here but if you have a constant mindset you're the same. It's like someone believing they're ugly and with that mindset you're going to continue being ugly till you change it.

I can understand someone who doesn't have someone anyone to go to and decides to go on the Internet for some consultation but you'll still be unhappy. I think I remember seeing one of my professor speaking upon this but with people who are drug addicts.

- - - Post Merge - - -



inkling said:


> But it's difficult to know who's depressed irl for real too. mental illness is not cool. its already a huge stigma in our society.




Same applies to people who fake it.
This discussion can go both ways.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My English isn't so good so please bare me


----------



## Azza (Dec 19, 2015)

Star wars and harry potter are boring as hell.

I hate pizza.

PS4 is better than Xbox.

Wii U is better than all. Huehue.


----------



## Nayab (Dec 19, 2015)

Azza said:


> Star wars and harry potter are boring as hell.
> 
> I hate pizza.
> 
> ...



PC Master Race!


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 19, 2015)

Pretty much every pop star on American radio sucks. I want to vomit whenever I hear The Hills by The Weeknd.
Also, I think people that are overly fangirl/fanboy about whatever (example: constantly making stupid references to the movie or book they like that no one understands) are only doing it because they're trying to show off that they like it.


----------



## Azza (Dec 19, 2015)

Oooo one more, I hate the Xfactor!!


----------



## Blythetastic (Dec 19, 2015)

Anime bores me to tears. I just don't get into it at all.


----------



## alphys (Dec 19, 2015)

i just don't get salt. "you don't like the thing!! good job!!"

maybe it's just because something happened to me where people began tearing me apart on a separate site to the point i got somewhat suicidal and got the police called on me, but yeah....

i understand the frustration, however. i completely get it.

also wtf is one punch man and why is it everywhere


----------



## radical6 (Dec 19, 2015)

jinico said:


> I'm not a fan of all these people ****ting on common depression symptoms and other mental issues like what is wrong with yall???



because i hate myself and i hate being insane and actually were all going to hell because i dont give a **** anymore everyone either thinks i should be locked up in a mental ward (fun lol) or that im obviously lying and got it diagnosed from web md! lol! its not like my doctors want to ****ing lock me up

mentally ill people like myself have no hope of ever recovering or getting better and should be allowed to medically kill themselves imo


----------



## alphys (Dec 19, 2015)

i hate homestuck, as well as crash bandicoot (the second one's because of personal reasons though)

also ppl should really stop demonizing mental illnesses and using them as villainous or "evil" things lol (i have mild schizophrenia, ptsd, and aspergers so)

i really don't want to get caught up in drama so im staying out of this thread probably


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

Blythetastic said:


> Anime bores me to tears. I just don't get into it at all.



I get you. I don't watch much at all and I'm don't get people who watch anime like 24*7 and always rec's random boring stuff I'm like no...

- - - Post Merge - - -

also florence +the machine is so overrated .___.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

star wars sucks big fat c*ck


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

i don't get anime like ?? 

i tried to get into it but i was just eh


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 19, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> i don't get anime like ??
> 
> i tried to get into it but i was just eh



I don't know why, but I always assumed you were into anime. Weird.

I find Smash Bros. to not be interesting at all.


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> I don't know why, but I always assumed you were into anime. Weird.
> 
> I find Smash Bros. to not be interesting at all.



Eh not really.


----------



## Llust (Dec 19, 2015)

middle school kids are really annoying to me bc they're all in that 'pre-teen' phase or whatever people call it


----------



## alphys (Dec 19, 2015)

i can't stand gorillaz (but it's mostly because of my ptsd)

minecraft was never good


----------



## mintellect (Dec 19, 2015)

jinico said:


> A lot of people talk about their depression/other issues online because they have no one to talk to about it irl. That doesn't mean they're faking it.
> 
> 
> Not really? We're hardly even in the same threads anymore, let alone at the same time. And if one of us does come in to aid the other it's usually with a point that hasn't been made, not just uselessly calling people butthurt tumblrinas
> ...



I agree. Bucket hats are ugly.
Hats in general are ugly.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 19, 2015)

I honestly don't understand the anime obsessions like.... ? what am I missing out on?  I don't get it.
I watched a few animes and they were always so weird, I mean I liked a few popularly hated ones but still XD the obsessions over them are strange to me

And also hate how everyone is like 'PC is master race!' when in all reality my laptop crashes from them.  Seriously... if PC was 'master race' then there wouldn't be xbox's for people like me who have difficulty playing PC games.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I honestly don't understand the anime obsessions like.... ? what am I missing out on?  I don't get it.
> I watched a few animes and they were always so weird, I mean I liked a few popularly hated ones but still XD the obsessions over them are strange to me
> 
> And also hate how everyone is like 'PC is master race!' when in all reality my laptop crashes from them.  Seriously... if PC was 'master race' then there wouldn't be xbox's for people like me who have difficulty playing PC games.



yeah or people who brag about their 1500 bucks computer desktops im like.. who cares as long as i can play civ on it idc tbh ;;


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2015)

Attack on Titan,
I don't get the hype around it,
and to be honest I think it's absolute garbage


----------



## Llust (Dec 19, 2015)

Chicken Tender said:


> Attack on Titan,
> I don't get the hype around it,
> and to be honest I think it's absolute garbage



same. i didnt watch it until recently bc everyone was obsessing over how perfect of an anime it was..but compared to other animes ive seen, attack on titan was trash


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

mimihime said:


> same. i didnt watch it until recently bc everyone was obsessing over how perfect of an anime it was..but compared to other animes ive seen, attack on titan was trash



dont remind me i hate it so much, i don't get why it's so good. like every character is like an overly done caricature of a personality and it's just your typical characters.

and the story is p much been there done that all i got was a trash comic


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 19, 2015)

Moko said:


> dont remind me i hate it so much, i don't get why it's so good. like every character is like an overly done caricature of a personality and it's just your typical characters.
> 
> and the story is p much been there done that all i got was a trash comic



It only was good at around episode 20 to 23 or something. The manga, last I read it, was super confusing and I didn't want to deal with that plot so I dropped it.


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 19, 2015)

Religion is ****ing stupid


----------



## boujee (Dec 19, 2015)

Attack on Titan did get me in my feels but every cliche anime does that 

I don't get the hype around Tokyo ghoul.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> It only was good at around episode 20 to 23 or something. The manga, last I read it, was super confusing and I didn't want to deal with that plot so I dropped it.



yeah i read quite some of the manga i was like.. umm no.

also yeah tokyo ghoul is meh at least the manga is


----------



## seliph (Dec 19, 2015)

More boring things from me: Lana Del Rey and Marina & The Diamonds


----------



## cIementine (Dec 19, 2015)

Who is Melanie Martinez and why is she the next big thing


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 19, 2015)

jinico said:


> More boring things from me: Lana Del Rey and Marina & The Diamonds



I guess Lana's appealing since she's sad and I'm sad a lot so I that's my reason for liking her. I think others like her due to ~flower crowns~ and ~edgy bad girl~. 

Now Marina and The Diamonds and Melanie Martinez, yeah, they're quite boring.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Another opinion, I actually liked Miley Cyrus' vocals for "Baby Talk" or whatever the song is called. The video and lyrics were not great however.


----------



## boujee (Dec 19, 2015)

The girl bee from bee and puppy cat.
She just annoys me and I hope they don't go down the route "if" puppycat turns back Human she isn't head over heels for him ;;


Mm
I hate Dave and Karkat from homestuck 
John also sucks and so is rose


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2015)

mimihime said:


> same. i didnt watch it until recently bc everyone was obsessing over how perfect of an anime it was..but compared to other animes ive seen, attack on titan was trash



I've watched maybe 5 episodes and I hated it, so much monologues 

Some more animes I'm tired of hearing about:

Tokyo Ghoul _(ok I haven't watched it so I wont say it's bad but stop talking about it please)_
Full Metal Alchemist
Black Butler _(I actually think it's ok but way over hyped) _
Sword Art Online, once they get into the fairy stuff it turned to trash
Soul Eater


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

only good thing about SAO is that abridged parody rofl.

also fma please no indeed it's not even good.

also if i want to watch an anime the ost has to be awesome.


----------



## boujee (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm not into black butler since they put "fan-service" of ciel and Sebastian.
Adult and kid pairings are gross.


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 19, 2015)

I don't like chocolate. It makes me sick.


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 19, 2015)

I hate milk chocolate. Dark chocolate is way better


----------



## Hermione Granger (Dec 19, 2015)

Children make me miserable


----------



## Trundle (Dec 19, 2015)

Furries deserve to die.


----------



## seliph (Dec 19, 2015)

John Lennon said:


> I guess Lana's appealing since she's sad and I'm sad a lot so I that's my reason for liking her. I think others like her due to ~flower crowns~ and ~edgy bad girl~.
> 
> Now Marina and The Diamonds and Melanie Martinez, yeah, they're quite boring.



Oh yeah Melanie too, I can never remember her name.
Idk all their voices just bore me to death

Also: I hate white chocolate so much, it is the "chocolate" of heathens


----------



## tumut (Dec 19, 2015)

I  ♥ weeaboos.


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 19, 2015)

I enjoy parsnips


----------



## kanvrises (Dec 19, 2015)

Chicken Tender said:


> Some more animes I'm tired of hearing about:
> 
> Tokyo Ghoul _(ok I haven't watched it so I wont say it's bad but stop talking about it please)_
> Full Metal Alchemist
> ...



PREACH IT, PREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEACH


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 19, 2015)

Naruto and One Piece are trash. People say they're better than Attack on Titan and Dragonball and I'm like ????where????

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Tokyo Ghoul is so overrated and the animation is garbage but !!!


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

What's the big deal about Monkey D Luffy? (not the user)


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 19, 2015)

Honey Boo Boo was an o.k show


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 19, 2015)

i actually like Sonic '06... i play it at my uncle's house

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chicken Tender said:


> I've watched maybe 5 episodes and I hated it, so much monologues
> 
> Some more animes I'm tired of hearing about:
> 
> ...



my boyfriend wants me to watch Sword Art online... or at least some anime... im thinking about watching the AC movie but i dont want anymore dreamies (i dont have room ;-; ) XD


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 19, 2015)

I have to strongly disagree with the people here who don't like FMA ;-; It's my absolute fave, and especially FMA: Brotherhood in particular.

I don't think Halloween is that great? Like the costumes are fun, but I find I haven't been really excited for Halloween since I stopped going trick-or-treating. I usually just throw a costume together the day of and go to a party somewhere, and maybe buy some discount candy the next day.


----------



## Aali (Dec 19, 2015)

People rag on me for liking ouran and watching ouran but screw it man I enjoy it!


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 19, 2015)

Aali said:


> People rag on me for liking ouran and watching ouran but screw it man I enjoy it!



Never feel ashamed of liking Ouran. Ouran makes me wanna ~kiss kiss fall in love~


----------



## Aali (Dec 19, 2015)

I also get ragged on for quoting it XD

"Hey boss?"

"Call me king!"


----------



## axo (Dec 19, 2015)

Never seen star wars and I dont get the hype...

Also, minions scare me @_@


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 20, 2015)

Not saying League of Legends is bad, but I don't know how so many people enjoy those point click games. I like to be in control of the characters and do the fighting myself.


----------



## smileorange (Dec 20, 2015)

Death Note is really bad to the point of being laughable. 

All the Mario games are really boring. 

Finally, I'm really not fond of re-selling or point racking.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

Aali said:


> People rag on me for liking ouran and watching ouran but screw it man I enjoy it!



Ouran is actually kind of good, I used to love the anime songs from it in like 8th grade ahaha


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 20, 2015)

Political correctness is absolute garbage. It essentially takes away our first amendment rights.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

chocotaco13 said:


> Political correctness is absolute garbage. It essentially takes away our first amendment rights.



I hate political correct people. Like.. stop being so "mainstream" and look outside the box smh


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

I don't like league of legends, just not my type of game. I prefer more adventure or magical games.


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 20, 2015)

chees4mees said:


> Never seen star wars and I dont get the hype...
> 
> Also, minions scare me @_@


 Believe me, you aren't alone on the minions. Half of America wants to destroy them.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

I like Wizard101, unlike lots of people. ;-;


----------



## optimus (Dec 20, 2015)

Never seen Star Wars or Lord of the Rings, they both look extremely boring
Furries look like they smell bad
Harry Potter is over-hyped
I've seen worse superhero movies than Green Lantern
I can't stand people who use their sexuality as a defining personality trait (i.e. Tyler Oakley)
I really hate furries


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

I actually like vegetables and I never watched lord of the rings either.


----------



## optimus (Dec 20, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> I actually like vegetables and I never watched lord of the rings either.



I like vegetables too. In fact I like eating healthy foods in general, too much junk food makes me feel ill so I tend not to eat it very often!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

My favorite vegetable is a carrot and I also like broccoli. I actually don't like Fang the wolf villager that much either unlike lots of people.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Dec 20, 2015)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> i actually like Sonic '06... i play it at my uncle's house



Can't say I've played it myself, but that does lead into one of my own unpopular opinions- that being that Sonic Chronicles wasn't really that bad of a game. I mean, sure, it wasn't _good_ either, per se, but it's at least a fun enough RPG to pick up and play.

As for other opinions:

-I don't really see the hype behind Star Trek. I've tried to watch it. It kind of bores me, to be honest... (Though one of the films released wasn't too bad, in my opinion. It at least held my interest.)

-Naruto's _very_ overrated. Maybe the anime's more exciting, but the manga was nothing special.

-I'm probably one of the few internet users who feel that furries and bronies/pegasisters (I'm sure there are more, but those are the fandoms that get the most hatred) shouldn't be stigmatised as much as they are. I've had experiences with both fandoms (and maybe the former's due to bias, considering I'm part of the furry fandom myself), but they really aren't as bad as they're painted. On the contrary, they're quite good communities. Of course, you still get the people who put both to shame, but as a whole, they're just a tiny part of them.

-I'm kind of sick about hearing about FNAF and Undertale...

-I get that this isn't really an unpopular opinion, but... popular music today. I don't really get the hype behind it. To me, it all sounds kind of the same, and revolve around the same themes. Maybe I'm not listening closely enough, but... they're not for me, as it stands.

-Nutella is overrated. Sure, it's good, but it's not quite the ambrosia everyone makes it out to be.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

I actually like blues.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> I actually like blues.



me too, old stuff ftw.

yes naruto is def. not the best manga. i mean it had it's points at some parts but the anime is just 90% fillers and movies and the only part i actually liked from the manga was when you got to know his parents in a later volume.

nuts are overhyped asf. been allergic my whole life and whenever people mention them as best and healthiest things ever i wanna smack off their mouth.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

I like 80s disco.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 20, 2015)

I don't like dogs. I've had too many bad experiences with them to even consider ever getting one.


----------



## Aali (Dec 20, 2015)

I've only seen like 6 anime.


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 20, 2015)

optimus said:


> Never seen Star Wars or Lord of the Rings, they both look extremely boring
> Furries look like they smell bad
> Harry Potter is over-hyped
> I've seen worse superhero movies than Green Lantern
> ...



Lord of the Rings is pretty good if you have the attention span to sit through it

Harry Potter and Star Wars are the worst, I hate them.


----------



## kelpy (Dec 20, 2015)

I don't like anime. No, it's not like I don't like a certain anime, I just alltogether do not watch anime and I kinda refuse to.

Memes aren't funny anymore. Adding words to the same exact picture everyone else is using, using the exact same fonts. Not so funny.

Frozen. I don't... Get it. Sure, it was a cute movie but just.. I was in the checkout aisle and I saw POPSICLE STICKS with Anna and Elsa on it. No, they weren't in the shape of anything Frozen-related. THEY JUST STUCK CARDBOARD CUTOUTS OF ANNA AND ELSA ON THE TOP OF THEM. Seriously. I just don't get it!


----------



## tumut (Dec 20, 2015)

I can't stand Tyler Oakley, Dan and Phil, or Smosh. They are not funny or cute and their videos aren't entertaining.


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 20, 2015)

Dixx said:


> I can't stand Tyler Oakley, Dan and Phil, or Smosh. They are not funny or cute and their videos aren't entertaining.



Can't say for the other two (not watched their videos but they're annoying from what I've seen around the internet) but yeah, I'm not keen on Dan and Phil either. I used to watch their videos and to be honest, they are not *******s and at least they're much more positive 'role models' than perhaps some people on YouTube, but ugh idk, they just try to act weird/cringey/awkward to be 'relatable' and 'funny' for other young teen girls (generalising - but that's their main audience). And it annoys me because usually the girls who watch their videos seem to find it 'cool' to be be incredibly socially awkward or whatever. Idk I hope I make sense but man, it's not cool to be socially awkward, coming from someone who had social anxiety at a point in their life, it's not fun or edgy or cute or anything. :\ It's not a positive thing, I suppose that's my point. And I say this because I know of a lot of girls from my school and such who do watch their videos and are quite avid fans.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 20, 2015)

I don't like Disney. I've never watched a Harry Potter, LotR or Star Wars movie. Neither Titanic. They just never intrigued me. Oh, and I don't like Fallout. 

Peach is gross.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2015)

we already have one of these threads I believe or did it get locked?


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 20, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Peach is gross.



Ayush is a loser who has nothing better to do with his time than make fun of my bae.  

I suppose that's a popular opinion though.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 20, 2015)

Not a fan of Sword Art Online. It may not be as big of a thing as it used to be, but it's still kind of a bad anime.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

LotR is alright and I actually liked the films (and the 3rd Hobbit) but they are way overhyped, yes. The books are alright if you get through them.


----------



## skout (Dec 20, 2015)

Don't kill me but I think Zelda games are way overrated and wish Nintendo focused on other games as much as they do Zelda...


----------



## seliph (Dec 20, 2015)

- I couldn't care less about the entire Assassin's Creed franchise
- 1D isn't and hasn't ever been that bad



chocotaco13 said:


> Political correctness is absolute garbage. It essentially takes away our first amendment rights.



I don't think you know what that means


----------



## cIementine (Dec 20, 2015)

Aerate said:


> I don't like Disney. I've never watched a Harry Potter, LotR or Star Wars movie. Neither Titanic. They just never intrigued me. Oh, and I don't like Fallout.
> 
> Peach is gross.



man, and i always thought you were cool :^(

- one direction are ok
- justin beiber's newest music is actually extremely good
- snk makes me cringe, despite liking it in the past
- i hate cheese


----------



## tumut (Dec 20, 2015)

skout said:


> Don't kill me but I think Zelda games are way overrated and wish Nintendo focused on other games as much as they do Zelda...


 Some Zelda games I like a lot but the series as a whole is really overrated. I love the characters and dungeons/gameplay can be really fun in certain games but they're not as "amazing" as most people make them out to be. A lot of the games also bore me easily or can be kinda frustrating.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

I don't like Disney either so spread the hate lol.

Most Zelda are a-ok, not the ds ones though.


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

i like justin bieber 

Hate all you want m8


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 20, 2015)

My unpopular opinion:


Too many people try to be "enlightened", or something similar.

Everyone wants to be different, to be the one who sees through all the lies everyone tells us and sees the "truth" of the world.
You're never going to be this person.

Do you want to know why? Because everybody at one point has tried to be this person.
Everybody thinks everybody else is below them.
Everybody thinks everybody else is just sheep.
Everybody thinks everybody else is stupid.

But not them, they're special, they're smart.


Just.
No.
You're not. 
You're a person just like everybody else.

There are too many people who see someone have a stupid moment and use it to justify and fuel their own ego by looking at it and being like "wow look how stupid the people around me are"



I'm even doing it right now with this post, but at least I'm aware I'm being an ass about it.



So next time you think you're enlightening somebody with "how the world really works" or something silly sounding like that, here's a suggestion:

Just don't. 

Because you're going to sound like a tool, and we're all going to use you as an example for why everyone around us is stupider than we are.





Sorry for the rant, I couldn't find a brief way to really word that.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 20, 2015)

i hate nutella .


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 20, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> Ayush is a loser who has nothing better to do with his time than make fun of my bae.


Stop consuming so much of my life then ^^



pumpkins said:


> man, and i always thought you were cool :^(


oh there's so many other ways to love me


----------



## device (Dec 20, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> i like justin bieber
> 
> Hate all you want m8



that's actually a popular opinion


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2015)

device said:


> that's actually a popular opinion



lol yes considering all the people who fangirl bash over him everywhere.

also i dont get the fun with fallout new vegas, it was the worst in the series tbh


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

Unpoplar opinion for Americans: I abhor cheese


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 20, 2015)

I would rather die than live in 'Murica


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 20, 2015)

> Idk why a lot find big muscles hot? I mean they don't disturb me but I don't see the appeal in them.
> With that said, I have, as people say, a "bad" taste in men because I crush on guys who aren't very physically attractive.
> I don't like coffee!!! At all!!! Ew!!
> I actually like math lmao
> POKEMON GEN IV IS THE BEST GEN EVER F I G H T  M E
> Got bored with Les Mis movie bc I got tired of their singing, I just want to know the story
> Also got kinda bored with some parts of Star Wars, cut the fight scenes pls bleh

yay


----------



## radical6 (Dec 20, 2015)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> My unpopular opinion:
> 
> 
> Too many people try to be "enlightened", or something similar.
> ...



i agree so we should all be nihilists 
/r/iamverysmart has so many of those people its so funny hahaha


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 20, 2015)

I hate coffee and all hot drinks.


----------



## kassie (Dec 20, 2015)

if you're sitting in your room all day playing video games you need to re-evaluate your life. i get it being a hobby or a way to past time when you're bored but moderation is good. that's the only opinion i have that i think would be unpopular, especially with how many people's lives are centered around video games.

edit; wait another one: i don't understand all the hate for the ddlg community.
i'd really like it if someone would explain, *civilly*, why they hate it. (i'm not trying to attack anyone in particular by the way, i've just seen a lot of hate and i'm wondering why)


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 20, 2015)

People always used to avoid talking to other people way before cell phones so just stop. Technology is awesome, it's not turning us into anti-social zombies, just get over yourselves and accept that there's nothing harmful in our culture progressing with technology.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 20, 2015)

kassie said:


> edit; wait another one: i don't understand all the hate for the ddlg community.
> i'd really like it if someone would explain, *civilly*, why they hate it. (i'm not trying to attack anyone in particular by the way, i've just seen a lot of hate and i'm wondering why)



 A lot of people are probably super uncomfortable with it because it might make the less stable part of that community, or those who know _of_ the community, think that the idea of being with your daughter is okay. I've seen some people get up in arms about the idea of rape fantasies for the same exact reason, so I don't think it's too far off.

I personally don't really care because I know there's a huge distinction between a kink and a crime, similar to the aforementioned rape fetish, but the thought kind of _does_ hold a little ground because there's always going to be that one person who ruins it for everyone.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 20, 2015)

kassie said:


> edit; wait another one: i don't understand all the hate for the ddlg community.
> i'd really like it if someone would explain, *civilly*, why they hate it. (i'm not trying to attack anyone in particular by the way, i've just seen a lot of hate and i'm wondering why)



as a victim of incest
its ****ed up
it ****ed me up
it isnt sexy at all

you can argue the same for rape kinks. i dont like that **** either. its creepy to fanatsize about it unless youve been raped before and do it to cope. most the time its not a rape kink. they just like losing power. rape isnt something sexy. its not rape if you plan it beforehand. you can try as much as you want to make it seem like rape, but it never will be.

ddlg is weird. it grosses me out to the point i cant even look at it or hear about it without crying. its disgusting and very very creepy. why do some of the ddlg community dress up as schoolgirls? why do they act like a little girl? theyre sexualizing the idea of an old man ****ing a teenage girl. thats pedophilic at worst and gross at best. like really i think people should look at just why they get off to the idea of calling someone beating them "daddy". or why a guy wants to **** women who look like teenage girls. 

incest is gross and it always will be. i dont understand how people like it. if you like it even in fiction you're ****ed up.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 20, 2015)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> My unpopular opinion:
> 
> 
> Too many people try to be "enlightened", or something similar.
> ...



While no one may be truly "enlightened", everyone has their flaws after all, just following herd mentality is a bad thing. We may have not known that gravity exists if it weren't for people like Newton thinking that everyone else was wrong and that they wanted to set out to find what was really going on instead of just accepting what was considered "science" back then. There is nothing wrong with thinking others may be wrong, even if those others are a majority of people. If you challenge someone's believes and are confident that you have the evidence to support your claim, then you should feel free to challenge the status quo. That doesn't guarantee that you are right, but if you think that everyone else knows better than you, then you are basically admitting that you have no meaningful contribution to make to society.


----------



## Darian (Dec 20, 2015)

My unpopular opinion: All women should be feminists?

Just because I'm a woman doesn't mean I need to feel compelled to actively fight women's oppression. I have a career but I'd be 100% fine with being a stay at home mom and never work a job in my life. That's not how it turned out for my husband and I, however. I work, he stays home. But when I see women rant about women not having "fulfilling" lives if they don't go out and be CEO's of the world, it makes me cringe. Just because women can work, vote, serve in the military, play sports, etc. doesn't mean they _have_ to. Some women just want to be married and "stay in the kitchen" so to speak. It doesn't offend me in the least. I honestly would love to stay home and cook and clean while my husband worked 40+ hours a week to provide for us lol.


----------



## Llust (Dec 20, 2015)

- It really pisses me off when people ask if I'm okay. I know the difference between people who ask because they genuinely care and people who ask just as a conversation filler or to put on the image of a good friend; in other words, they couldn't care less about my feelings. Especially if they ask that **** all the time. If you don't even care then don't ask me and waste my time
- I hate it when people bash overweight people, smokers, people with any mental illness, acne, etc just because they're disgusted by them. Don't be a ***** and just leave them alone, you don't know what they're going through and it's not your place to judge people


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 20, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> While no one may be truly "enlightened", everyone has their flaws after all, just following herd mentality is a bad thing. We may have not known that gravity exists if it weren't for people like Newton thinking that everyone else was wrong and that they wanted to set out to find what was really going on instead of just accepting what was considered "science" back then. There is nothing wrong with thinking others may be wrong, even if those others are a majority of people. If you challenge someone's believes and are confident that you have the evidence to support your claim, then you should feel free to challenge the status quo. That doesn't guarantee that you are right, but if you think that everyone else knows better than you, then you are basically admitting that you have no meaningful contribution to make to society.




Nonono I totally agree, I just worded a lot of that wrong because I don't know how to word it really.

I have 0 problem with people thinking everybody else is wrong and setting out to prove it right.

I _do_ have problems with people ignoring anything that says they might be wrong because they think there's no chance they could be anything _but_ right because "they're smarter".


...wait


I think I just summed it up really easily


I dislike annoyingly prideful/egotistical people.
Which isn't really an unpopular opinion when I say it like that, I just see it a lot.
I'll show myself out.


----------



## boujee (Dec 20, 2015)

Undertale is one of the most overhyped game


----------



## skout (Dec 21, 2015)

Darian said:


> My unpopular opinion: All women should be feminists?
> 
> Just because I'm a woman doesn't mean I need to feel compelled to actively fight women's oppression. I have a career but I'd be 100% fine with being a stay at home mom and never work a job in my life. That's not how it turned out for my husband and I, however. I work, he stays home. But when I see women rant about women not having "fulfilling" lives if they don't go out and be CEO's of the world, it makes me cringe. Just because women can work, vote, serve in the military, play sports, etc. doesn't mean they _have_ to. Some women just want to be married and "stay in the kitchen" so to speak. It doesn't offend me in the least. I honestly would love to stay home and cook and clean while my husband worked 40+ hours a week to provide for us lol.




Believe it or not any decent feminist would agree with you!  The idea is that a woman should be able to chose to live a life that is fulfilling to her.  If a feminist were to criticize you for living a more domestic lifestyle than they aren't really a feminist and are no better than those who argue that a women's role should exclusively be domestic, ya feel me?
sincerely, 
a feminist (who apologizes on behalf of crappy feminists who try to invalidate others women with different views/lifestyles)


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 21, 2015)

I like Michael Jackson c: Never met somebody who agreed with me


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 21, 2015)

Paper Mario Sticker Star really isn't bad (just is in comparison to the first 2 games).


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 21, 2015)

mimihime said:


> - I hate it when people bash overweight people, *smokers*, people with any mental illness, acne, etc just because they're disgusted by them. Don't be a ***** and just leave them alone, you don't know what they're going through and it's not your place to judge people



Personally, I don't like smokers for the reason that some of them think they can just smoke anywhere. Some smokers walk along the streets puffing out their smoke in front of other people's faces, and I find it really insulting since there are those who have asthma and need to get away from any secondhand smoke that could make them choke. I'd really appreciate it if smokers could just smoke in one spot or in a smoking zone, not walk around willy-nilly holding a newly-lit cigarette between their fingers. We don't know what they've been through, but hell, they don't know what others have been through, either. I understand some have conditions and others are addicted, but it's just a matter of respect, and I hope they think about the effects their secondhand smoke could do to others.

My uncle smokes a lot and sometimes I get annoyed when he smokes in the dining area; I'd usually tell him to go outside because I hate inhaling cigarette smoke. I'm not disgusted by his smoking though; I just don't want smoke in the house.


----------



## seliph (Dec 21, 2015)

I don't think people are "too sensitive nowadays", I think people are trying way too hard to be comedians and are failing because they're telling the same stale "offensive" jokes and so they blame their failure & unfunniness on people who don't like their "jokes"


----------



## jiny (Dec 21, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Undertale is one of the most overhyped game



I totally agree. Like there's so many people with Undertale avatars and it's like.. what's the hype about this??


----------



## Llust (Dec 21, 2015)

skarmoury said:


> Personally, I don't like smokers for the reason that some of them think they can just smoke anywhere. Some smokers walk along the streets puffing out their smoke in front of other people's faces, and I find it really insulting since there are those who have asthma and need to get away from any secondhand smoke that could make them choke. I'd really appreciate it if smokers could just smoke in one spot or in a smoking zone, not walk around willy-nilly holding a newly-lit cigarette between their fingers. We don't know what they've been through, but hell, they don't know what others have been through, either. I understand some have conditions and others are addicted, but it's just a matter of respect, and I hope they think about the effects their secondhand smoke could do to others.
> 
> My uncle smokes a lot and sometimes I get annoyed when he smokes in the dining area; I'd usually tell him to go outside because I hate inhaling cigarette smoke. I'm not disgusted by his smoking though; I just don't want smoke in the house.



Agreed. I also hate it when people smoke in front of stores or just crowded places. I'd hate to call him out for this, but my dad lights his cigarette all the time when my younger sister is in the same room. He goes outside to smoke, but whatever was released while he was inside is still there for her to breathe in and it really ticks me off. Sometimes my mom even brings my sister out there with him while he smokes, like why? I hate confrontation so I haven't said anything about it yet. There's usually nothing I can do about it either - I sometimes lift my shirt to filter the air I breathe, but that's just rude and I don't want to offend anyone. But yeah, I've seen plenty of people who call them 'nasty ****s' and even witnessed some girl flip off a guy who was smoking - now that's just being rude as hell.


----------



## skout (Dec 21, 2015)

> I don't think people are "too sensitive nowadays", I think people are trying way too hard to be comedians and are failing because they're telling the same stale "offensive" jokes and so they blame their failure & unfunniness on people who don't like their "jokes"


yesss.  this reminds me of Jerry Seinfeld who refuses to perform at colleges because they are too 'pc', dude needs to retire. If all of your humor relies on offending people you probably aren't that funny.


----------



## riummi (Dec 21, 2015)

i dont like peppermint candycanes


----------



## oath2order (Dec 21, 2015)

skout said:


> yesss.  this reminds me of Jerry Seinfeld who refuses to perform at colleges because they are too 'pc', dude needs to retire. If all of your humor relies on offending people you probably aren't that funny.



humour is contextual m80


----------



## radical6 (Dec 21, 2015)

oath2order said:


> humour is contextual m80



humor isnt real
none of this is real
none of you are funny


----------



## Radda (Dec 21, 2015)

I hate how people kiss ass to mods.Like wtf is the point cause they are never going to give the damn you gave them.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 21, 2015)

I hate how anime fans eat up any anime released, even if it's terrible. I feel like nobody cares about art, animation or writing anymore.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 21, 2015)

I really liked After Earth..Jaden Smith is a good actor, can't believe the movie only got an 11% film score from Rotten Tomatoes...drag me down by 1D goes hard..Taylor Swift has some catchy songs but her voice is pretty average. If Kanye wants to run for president, I can get down with that...


----------



## kassie (Dec 21, 2015)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> A lot of people are probably super uncomfortable with it because it might make the less stable part of that community, or those who know of the community, think that the idea of being with your daughter is okay. I've seen some people get up in arms about the idea of rape fantasies for the same exact reason, so I don't think it's too far off.
> 
> I personally don't really care because I know there's a huge distinction between a kink and a crime, similar to the aforementioned rape fetish, but the thought kind of does hold a little ground because *there's always going to be that one person who ruins it for everyone.*



i agree with the bolded bit but i'm pretty sure being in a ddlg dynamic ≠ a interest in incest

of course like you said there's also going to be people who take it that far and make the whole community look bad. it happens with just about any community.




justice said:


> -



i apologize if my post triggered you.

as to _why_ the community does what it does; i really don't know, people like different things. i do know though that most ddlg dynamics are similar in age and the "dom" doesn't pretend and/or usually isn't a lot older than their partner. nor do they pretend to be much older, it's usually just the "little" acting younger. 

anyway i disagree with some parts of it and don't mind others. thank you both for replying 
this probably isn't the proper place to be having a discussion like this sry mods


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 21, 2015)

i don't like boy k-pop groups. i find them really obnoxious. i only listen to girl k-pop groups.


----------



## alphys (Dec 21, 2015)

i can't stand crash bandicoot or rayman. at all. i hate them




again, this is because of trauma but still


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 21, 2015)

cough medicine tastes pretty damn good


----------



## alphys (Dec 21, 2015)

i love hearing the newest drama. the instant i get involved in it, however, is when i start overreacting and crying bc of my anxiety 

ill be silently cheering for a certain side but not saying anything to avoid getting pinned down and eventually stuck in the drama.


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 21, 2015)

pronouns arent important 4 me


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

new rayman games suck.. i prefer the really old ones, preferable the gb/a ports.


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Dec 21, 2015)

Don't really want to have my breasts all over the place.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I don't like fallout 4, Fifa, one direction and Justin bieber


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

Don't really want to have my breasts all over the place.
-
this ;x mine are way too big for my body which is kinda.. interesting.. snort.


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 21, 2015)

People who act rude/mean or "sassy" to others to seem funny are *******s, and they just look like spoiled brats tbh. It's a shame because I know quite a few people like this and somehow them constantly being so defensive and intimidating towards others is "cute" or "sassy"... It just annoys me. It's not hard to just be nice, you know.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 21, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> People who act rude/mean or "sassy" to others to seem funny are *******s, and they just look like spoiled brats tbh. It's a shame because I know quite a few people like this and somehow them constantly being so defensive and intimidating towards others is "cute" or "sassy"... It just annoys me. It's not hard to just be nice, you know.



I agree. The main problem is that they fail to understand the difference between "sassiness" and "*******iness." 
They are two completely different things.


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 21, 2015)

I get seriously annoyed by people who feel like they _need_ to get drunk or high to have fun.
I have no problem with alcohol or drugs, but I seriously know some people who CANNOT have fun with their friends unless beer or weed is involved, and imo those people need to find better friends if they're that boring when sober.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

innerutopia said:


> I get seriously annoyed by people who feel like they _need_ to get drunk or high to have fun.
> I have no problem with alcohol or drugs, but I seriously know some people who CANNOT have fun with their friends unless beer or weed is involved, and imo those people need to find better friends if they're that boring when sober.



some people have reasons for that, even if a lot are probably posers. also if i want to get drunk i do.

i more cant stand people who opposes either just because they think they are cool for doing that.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 21, 2015)

Chocolate is gross.
Chocolate cake is also gross.
But chocolate _flavoured_ things are the best.
And watching TV/films is boring af.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

Scrubs, HIMYM,  The Big Bang Theory are overrated asf tv shows and scrubs is so bad smh


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 21, 2015)

Pie is disgusting.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 21, 2015)

Moko said:


> Scrubs, HIMYM,  The Big Bang Theory are overrated asf tv shows and scrubs is so bad smh



I don't think they're *that* overrated, but they're not nearly as good as M.A.S.H. right?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> I don't think they're *that* overrated, but they're not nearly as good as M.A.S.H. right?



Oh touch?. Joke aside, I really tried watching those above but it's just so overplayed and obvious male audience jokes it gets so bad after like one episode.

I could spend a few posts explaining why I love MASH so much but I doubt it'd differ now


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 21, 2015)

Moko said:


> Oh touch?. Joke aside, I really tried watching those above but it's just so overplayed and obvious male audience jokes it gets so bad after like one episode.
> 
> I could spend a few posts explaining why I love MASH so much but I doubt it'd differ now



I think you already have. 
Yeah, don't get me wrong though, M.A.S.H. is one of my favorite shows. I'm not hating on it at all.
Hawkeye FTW.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 21, 2015)

justice said:


> none of you are funny



well I can agree with this


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> I think you already have.
> Yeah, don't get me wrong though, M.A.S.H. is one of my favorite shows. I'm not hating on it at all.
> Hawkeye FTW.



Yeah probably I have 

Oh yes.. he's my favorite character so much. Not only because he looks good and has the lead role pretty much but they made the character have so many sides that develop throughout the whole series.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 21, 2015)

kassie said:


> i agree with the bolded bit but i'm pretty sure being in a ddlg dynamic ≠ a interest in incest
> 
> of course like you said there's also going to be people who take it that far and make the whole community look bad. it happens with just about any community.
> 
> ...



the thing is, most ddlg porn I see seems to play at fears of girls with "daddy" issues. ive had my experience with it and they were manipulating me and using my fear of my father leaving me. i know a lot of mentally ill women who are into ddlg, and i fear for them. they're being taken advantage of. it's almost like the whole culture is sexualizing broken women. the little is always obsessed with pleasing their daddy, in fear of the daddy will punish or leave them. you can't separate your bedroom from your real life. you can't just turn off those thoughts and put it away. deep down, there is a reason why you find that arousing. like people who are into race play (ex white men finding it hot to call black women slurs while having sex) why would anyone find that arousing? a lot of them say they're not really racist, but why else would they find it hot? 

it's like a pedophile watching child porn and saying they wouldn't actually do that irl, and they just find it hot. no, there's definitely a reason why they find the abuse of children arousing. i really urge for anyone with "problematic" kinks to look and see exactly why they find that hot. especially with all the mentally ill girls who get into this abusive sex culture or whatever as a way to cope. it's not healthy to use that to cope, even if their trauma was severe. it only hurts them in the end, and im only happy i got away from it.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

I hate rock 'n' roll.


----------



## Matramix (Dec 21, 2015)

I hate Star Wars: The Force Awakens because of the fact that it changed the whole perspective of the star wars movies, was too comical, and was made purely for the fans rather than an ACTUAL continuation of the story.


----------



## mintellect (Dec 21, 2015)

Majority of grape and blueberry flavored candy tastes gross.
Today's music is terrible.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2015)

Diancie Rose said:


> Majority of grape and blueberry flavored candy tastes gross.
> Today's music is terrible.



grape candy is so yuck.. same with blackcurrant that artificial flavor is just so gross. i like water melon **** tho


----------



## oath2order (Dec 21, 2015)

Beatles are ****


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 21, 2015)

Most anime is garbage


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 21, 2015)

I hate anime too, I also hate Star wars as well.


----------



## kassie (Dec 21, 2015)

justice said:


> -



i'm happy to hear you got away from it too!


----------



## Radda (Dec 22, 2015)

People who take selfies with their tongue sticking out or in the bath room is gross.Theres a reverse sign on your phones camera for a reason.


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 22, 2015)

Most selfies in general are ********


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 22, 2015)

Most teenagers are annoying as f but white ones from the suburbs make me want to die.


----------



## mintellect (Dec 22, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Most teenagers are annoying as f but white ones from the suburbs make me want to die.



I'm from the suburbs and I'll be a teen in a year. Please don't kill me.


----------



## Bunlily (Dec 22, 2015)

yukikotobuki said:


> A lot of what has been said in this thread worries me about ppl



This.


----------



## Aali (Dec 22, 2015)

bunlily said:


> This.



I might close this soon idk


----------



## emolga (Dec 22, 2015)

the majority of what's been said in this thread


----------



## Aali (Dec 22, 2015)

emolga said:


> the majority of what's been said in this thread



I know I know, as said I may close it some people are calling each other out and just ugh


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 22, 2015)

paedophilia is right, pederasty isn't. The first is a mere fetish, the second is the act. 
zoophilia is right, the act of doing it isn't. 
necrophilia is right, the act of doing it isn't.

Fetishes aren't right, fetishes aren't wrong, fetishes are fetishes.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 22, 2015)

Azabache said:


> paedophilia is right, pederasty isn't. The first is a mere fetish, the second is the act.
> zoophilia is right, the act of doing it isn't.
> necrophilia is right, the act of doing it isn't.
> 
> Fetishes aren't right, fetishes aren't wrong, fetishes are fetishes.



its not everyday i see people defending pedophilia as a fetish while still somehow saying everyone should be feminists


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 22, 2015)

Azabache said:


> paedophilia is right, pederasty isn't. The first is a mere fetish, the second is the act.
> zoophilia is right, the act of doing it isn't.
> necrophilia is right, the act of doing it isn't.
> 
> Fetishes aren't right, fetishes aren't wrong, fetishes are fetishes.



So getting turned on at little kids is right?!?!?!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 22, 2015)

Well I mean


it's called the unpopular opinions thread



what did you expect?


----------



## Capella (Dec 22, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> Most selfies in general are ********



Only ugly people say this


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 22, 2015)

I think everyone is too sensitive on racism.
Yes I'm finally speaking out on this.
I get a long time ago, and to some extent these days people of a different race have been bullied/resting absolutely terrible, you see it's wrong to treat them differently. Yes, they are black/white or whatever. Yes they look different. It's okay, everyone in the world looks different. You can point this out, not in a racist way but... If I say something like "have you been to India?" In the sense that everyone/almost everyone there is black/a different race and a lot of the time when they see someone white it's unusual for them. That's not racist. People are just too sensitive on this issue. There I said it don't kill me plz


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 22, 2015)

Capella said:


> Only ugly people say this


----------



## radical6 (Dec 22, 2015)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Well I mean
> 
> 
> it's called the unpopular opinions thread
> ...



unpopular opinions would be like feminism is stupid, cherry coke is good
but then again i guess some people have different morals... lmao

i guess my somewhat "unpopular" opinion (that shouldnt even be unpopular) is that every pedo deserves to die or be locked up. i get a lot of flak for saying that but no i dont feel any pity for any self admitted pedophile.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 22, 2015)

justice said:


> unpopular opinions would be like feminism is stupid, cherry coke is good
> but then again i guess some people have different morals... lmao
> 
> i guess my somewhat "unpopular" opinion (that shouldnt even be unpopular) is that every pedo deserves to die or be locked up. i get a lot of flak for saying that but no i dont feel any pity for any self admitted pedophile.



I get where she's coming from. Pedophiles can't help being pedophiles, but if they don't act out about it it's okay. But if they do it's wrong.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 22, 2015)

justice said:


> unpopular opinions would be like feminism is stupid, *cherry coke is good*
> but then again i guess some people have different morals... lmao
> 
> i guess my somewhat "unpopular" opinion (that shouldnt even be unpopular) is that every pedo deserves to die or be locked up. i get a lot of flak for saying that but no i dont feel any pity for any self admitted pedophile.




-rolls up sleeve-
-rolls up my other sleeve-
-rolls up your sleeve-

thems fighting words


----------



## Aali (Dec 22, 2015)

This thread in a nutshell:

"Potato  chips smell weird"

"F*** this certain country"

XD this was fun but I'm gonna go get a mod to close this for me since I can't for some reason :/


----------



## radical6 (Dec 22, 2015)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> -rolls up sleeve-
> -rolls up my other sleeve-
> -rolls up your sleeve-
> 
> thems fighting words



hey i like cherry coke. a lot of people dont though

- - - Post Merge - - -



StarryWolf said:


> I get where she's coming from. Pedophiles can't help being pedophiles, but if they don't act out about it it's okay. But if they do it's wrong.



many of them at least watch child porn which contributes to the demand of more child porn so that means more children being sexually exploited 

if they havent even watched child porn, i would say they very much need to go into a mental ward or therapy. ive been in one before and its not nice but when you have dangerous thoughts such as those you must be watched.


----------



## boujee (Dec 22, 2015)

lol these type of threads always get closed 
y'all are weird and have too much power over the Internet 
If you come to me and say that pepdophilla is okay- just know we fighting


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 22, 2015)

justice said:


> its not everyday i see people defending pedophilia as a fetish while still somehow saying everyone should be feminists



should i take it in a good or a bad way? lmao

edit: although it is more than probable that most of the paedophiles will watch cheese pizza or end up doing something harmful in some way (because watching cp is harmful, you are contributing to a industry which takes advantage of kids), some won't. And even in the case of all paedophiles being serial sexual abusers, it still wouldn't be wrong, as it is just a fetish and not an action. Controlling one's impulses is fkn hard, but with the right therapy and medication (in some cases), people can repress them.



StarryWolf said:


> So getting turned on at little kids is right?!?!?!



it's not right nor wrong, it's just something. It's wrong the moment you cut someone's liberties, but by just getting turned on everything is OK. I don't see people complaining about dead people or animals anyway.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 22, 2015)

Azabache said:


> should i take it in a good or a bad way? lmao
> 
> 
> 
> it's not right nor wrong, it's just something. It's wrong the moment you cut someone's liberties, but by just getting turned on everything is OK. I don't see people complaining about dead people or animals anyway.



Getting turned on by it alone is an issue, and anybody who finds attraction in children should seek to get that issue remedied immediately.


----------



## boujee (Dec 22, 2015)

I think you're into kids so you're making up excuses to why there's nothing right or wrong to have a attraction towards children.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 22, 2015)

Azabache said:


> should i take it in a good or a bad way? lmao
> 
> 
> 
> it's not right nor wrong, it's just something. It's wrong the moment you cut someone's liberties, but by just getting turned on everything is OK. I don't see people complaining about dead people or animals anyway.



its quite weird honestly, a movement such as feminism which is about cutting back on rape culture, would a supporter of it defend pedophilia. 

yeah i guess my stepdad getting turned on by the thought of me is ok huh? if you get turned on by dead ppl and animals youre equally as ****ed up and should die as well.

its disturbing as hell to me that people are defending pedophilia on a childrens forum....


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 22, 2015)

justice said:


> hey i like cherry coke. a lot of people dont though
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah it's wrong if they do, but if they don't. It's okay. Yeah I suggest therapy but it's 2015 they can't help it, and these days we are very welcoming.

- - - Post Merge - - -

This should be closed lmao


----------



## Aali (Dec 22, 2015)

StarryWolf said:


> This should be closed lmao



Asking a mod right now to do it


----------



## epona (Dec 22, 2015)

i cant believe there are ppl actively defending paedophilia are u kidding me we have reached an all time low
just because you don't act on it doesn't mean it's in any way normal or okay to have a fetish for children???? i'll say it once again CHILDREN????????? 

and watching child pornography IS acting on it because that's a real little kid in the porn who has been violated and abused and exploited and you're buying into that and supporting that god it's just disgusting and evil

like ???? ????? im sorry what is going on here


----------



## skout (Dec 22, 2015)

yikes...
I get that this is an unpopular opinion thread but y'all need jesus


----------



## radical6 (Dec 22, 2015)

this is a kids forum if youre actually defending pedophilia on here... imo you should be banned as a step to protect children because...that says something about your morals


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 22, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I think you're into kids so you're making up excuses to why there's nothing right or wrong to have a attraction towards children.



I wouldn't have a problem on admitting it if i was actually attracted to kids, but it isn't my case. 



justice said:


> its quite weird honestly, a movement such as feminism which is about cutting back on rape culture, would a supporter of it defend pedophilia.
> 
> yeah i guess my stepdad getting turned on by the thought of me is ok huh? if you get turned on by dead ppl and animals youre equally as ****ed up and should die as well.



Excuse me? Paedophilia ISN'T the same as rape. Pederasty IS the same as rape. I'm so sorry, but i'm not willing to debate with someone who doesn't even know the basic concepts.

Edit: for all people over here who think they have the absolute truth: educate yourself on what paedophilia and pederasty is (along with its differences), and then i will gladly exchange words with you regarding this topic. As for now, i'm out.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 22, 2015)

This would probably be better continued in its own thread tbh.


----------



## boujee (Dec 22, 2015)

no shoutout for you azabache
you done *** up


----------



## radical6 (Dec 22, 2015)

Azabache said:


> I wouldn't have a problem on admitting it if i was actually attracted to kids, but it isn't my case.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me? Paedophilia ISN'T the same as rape. Pederasty IS the same as rape. I'm so sorry, but i'm not willing to debate with someone who doesn't even know the basic concepts.



i think as someone whos been raped as a child i would know the ****ing difference lol


----------



## Aali (Dec 22, 2015)

Can we all please stop this

Hurry up Mod


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 22, 2015)

Azabache said:


> I wouldn't have a problem on admitting it if i was actually attracted to kids, but it isn't my case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just because pedophillia isn't illegal and pederasty is doesn't mean one is right and the other isn't. Pedophillia is the cause of pederasty, which means it's an issue and if you find yourself being attracted to kids you should hypothetically get that fixed. 

Know what else is legal? Beating your wife on the steps of city hall. (In some cities)

Know what else you probably shouldn't do? Beat your wife.


----------



## Aali (Dec 22, 2015)

Mod please


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 22, 2015)

Yeah this needs to be closed I ain't responding anymore
Wow for once I'm being responsible lmao


----------



## Aali (Dec 22, 2015)

Still no response from a mod

I now regret making this

I didn't before

But I do now


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 22, 2015)

Aali said:


> Still no response from a mod
> 
> I now regret making this
> 
> ...



Just close it?!

- - - Post Merge - - -

On the top right click moderate or something then click close


----------



## Aali (Dec 22, 2015)

StarryWolf said:


> Just close it?!



No administrative options.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 22, 2015)

Oh


----------



## boujee (Dec 22, 2015)

I'll post this beauty here:
Obscenity Involving Minors
          Federal statues specifically prohibit obscenity involving minors, and convicted offenders generally face harsher statutory penalties than if the offense involved only adults.  
          Section 1470 of Title 18, United States Code, prohibits any individual from knowingly transferring or attempting to transfer obscene matter using the U.S. mail or any means or facility of interstate or foreign commerce to a minor under 16 years of age.  Convicted offenders face fines and imprisonment for up to 10 years. 
Section 1466A of Title 18, United State Code, makes it illegal for any person to knowingly produce, distribute, receive, or possess with intent to transfer or distribute visual representations, such as drawings, cartoons, or paintings that appear to depict minors engaged in sexually explicit conduct and are deemed obscene.  This statute offers an alternative 2-pronged test for obscenity with a lower threshold than the Miller test.  The matter involving minors can be deemed obscene if it (i) depicts an image that is, or appears to be a minor engaged in graphic bestiality, sadistic or masochistic abuse, or sexual intercourse and (ii) if the image lacks serious literary, artistic, political, or scientific value.  A first time offender convicted under this statute faces fines and at least 5 years to a maximum of 20 years in prison.


----------



## Aali (Dec 22, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I'll post this beauty here:
> Obscenity Involving Minors
> Federal statues specifically prohibit obscenity involving minors, and convicted offenders generally face harsher statutory penalties than if the offense involved only adults.
> Section 1470 of Title 18, United States Code, prohibits any individual from knowingly transferring or attempting to transfer obscene matter using the U.S. mail or any means or facility of interstate or foreign commerce to a minor under 16 years of age.  Convicted offenders face fines and imprisonment for up to 10 years.
> Section 1466A of Title 18, United State Code, makes it illegal for any person to knowingly produce, distribute, receive, or possess with intent to transfer or distribute visual representations, such as drawings, cartoons, or paintings that appear to depict minors engaged in sexually explicit conduct and are deemed obscene.  This statute offers an alternative 2-pronged test for obscenity with a lower threshold than the Miller test.  The matter involving minors can be deemed obscene if it (i) depicts an image that is, or appears to be a minor engaged in graphic bestiality, sadistic or masochistic abuse, or sexual intercourse and (ii) if the image lacks serious literary, artistic, political, or scientific value.  A first time offender convicted under this statute faces fines and at least 5 years to a maximum of 20 years in prison.



Please stop


----------



## boujee (Dec 22, 2015)

Pedophilla is gross, period.


----------



## Aali (Dec 22, 2015)

Still no mod response

Everyone stop posting please


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 22, 2015)

Wait, why is everyone fighting? I though we were just here to share OPINIONS!


----------



## Aali (Dec 22, 2015)

Still no mod response

Everyone stop posting please



BluePikachu47 said:


> Wait, why is everyone fighting? I though we were just here to share OPINIONS!



It's my fault, this is the internet, what was I thinking?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 22, 2015)

Did you guys know that coke is supposed to be drank warm? Coke's formula was invented back before refrigeration was more common. You can't taste sugar as easily in it when it's cold, so it has less sugar in it than pepsi, which was designed to be drank cold. This is why coke tastes alright so some people warm and good cold, but pepsi tastes awful warm and great cold. 

I actually prefer it warm after finding out about this.


----------



## Aali (Dec 22, 2015)

*Still no mod response

Everyone stop posting please*


----------



## radical6 (Dec 22, 2015)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Did you guys know that coke is supposed to be drank warm? Coke's formula was invented back before refrigeration was more common. You can't taste sugar as easily in it when it's cold, so it has less sugar in it than pepsi, which was designed to be drank cold. This is why coke tastes alright so some people warm and good cold, but pepsi tastes awful warm and great cold.
> 
> I actually prefer it warm after finding out about this.



coke tastes like crap to me warm
i feel bad cherry coke failed so bad tho i really like it
also the coke in bottles taste a lot better. but its cheaper to sell in cans/plastic in the US coz were all unhealthy ****s


----------



## Esphas (Dec 22, 2015)

Aali said:


> *Still no mod response
> 
> Everyone stop posting please*


----------



## Aali (Dec 22, 2015)

justice said:


> coke tastes like crap to me warm
> i feel bad cherry coke failed so bad tho i really like it
> also the coke in bottles taste a lot better. but its cheaper to sell in cans/plastic in the US coz were all unhealthy ****s



*Still no mod response

Everyone stop posting please*


----------



## tumut (Dec 22, 2015)

Azabache said:


> paedophilia is right, pederasty isn't. The first is a mere fetish, the second is the act.
> zoophilia is right, the act of doing it isn't.
> necrophilia is right, the act of doing it isn't.
> 
> Fetishes aren't right, fetishes aren't wrong, fetishes are fetishes.


That's bananas.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Dec 22, 2015)

Pokemon isn't really that good of a series //thread topic


----------



## Aali (Dec 22, 2015)

omg stop please everyone it says closed

there is no admin options ugggggggg


----------



## radical6 (Dec 22, 2015)

Aali said:


> omg stop please everyone it says closed
> 
> there is no admin options ugggggggg



the more you say to not post, the more people will post


----------

